# RBR - RBR Group



## Joe Blow (30 May 2010)

Rubicon Resources Limited (RBR) is a Western Australian based exploration company with an 11,000sq km portfolio of seven gold, copper-gold and base metal exploration projects in WA and one in QLD.

http://www.rubiconresources.com.au


----------



## System (1 December 2015)

On December 1st, 2015, Rubicon Resources Limited changed its name to RBR Group Limited.


----------



## greggles (19 January 2018)

RBR moving north in the last week, from 1c to 1.7c. The company received a speeding ticket today from the ASX and provided an interesting response:


> On 18 January 2018, a post was published on a prominent online Australian stock market forum by an anonymous party referring to RBR and its primary business focus in Mozambique. The Company has experienced increased investor interest and market awareness of the business opportunities evolving in Mozambique.




Otherwise, the company claimed they are not aware of any information "to the best of its knowledge" that could explain the rise in share price.

Bit of a mystery this one.


----------



## greggles (28 February 2019)

It looks like history has repeated itself, 13 months later. RBR is going for another little run on no news. Also like last time the company received a speeding ticket from the ASX. However, this time they had a little more information to share with the ASX and the market:



> The Company is not aware of any other explanation for the recent price change in the securities of the Company. However, the Company notes the following:
> 
> On 22 January 2019, the Company announced completion of a $1.3M convertible notes fund raise. With respect to the Mozambique LNG project led by US company Anadarko Petroleum, there has been recent positive news regarding the project's Final Investment Decision (FID) that may impact on the Company's potential prospects. Specifically, two articles published in the international press on 11 February and 20 February 2019 respectively state that the Anadarko-led Area 1 project, which is budgeted to produce 12.88 million tonnes per annum of LNG, is expected to be ready for a FID by its consortium partners in March/April  2019, and has signed sale agreements totalling over 9.5 million tonnes per year. These  offtake agreements exceed the minimum volumes required to complete the project financing process.
> 
> Furthermore, the Company participated in the Resources Rising Stars (RRS) investor conferences held in  Sydney and Melbourne on 12 and 14 February 2019.  RBR's participation raised investor awareness of the Company's potential opportunities.




RBR has been flying under the radar. If the Mozambique LNG project goes ahead it's hard to tell where the share price will end up, but one thing is certain, it will be far higher than it currently is.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 March 2021)

and another run for RBR .... up a couple of shaved points (=20%)

Market Cap still $12M



> _*Up and running in Mozambique's new multi-billion-dollar LNG construction industry*_
> • First contract secured to supply much-needed accommodation for LNG construction workers
> • Deal paves way for RBR to win training and labour contracts amid forecast demand for thousands of workers




*Futuro Group* (RBR’s brand) in Mozambique
PALMA | PEMBA | MAPUTO

_Futuro Group helps companies establish, operate and grow in Mozambique by delivering functional corporate business administration support, internationally accredited skills training and assessment, and staffing solutions_

FUTURO SKILLS
_•Palma Facility, Mobile Training Units, access to facilities in Pemba and Maputo
•Competency-based training to International and National Standards _

FUTURO PEOPLE
_•Full human capital service (Recruitment and Labour Hire)
•Payroll, HR Administration and IR Services
•HR compliance audits _

FUTURO BUSINESS SERVICES
_•Advising on and obtaining visas, work permits, residence permits
•Corporate services including registrations, permits / licenses, contracts and investment registrations_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 March 2021)

_*perigo perigo*_

Insurgent al shabab active in this area of Mozambique.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 March 2021)

*muito perigoso

Islamist militants have ambushed a convoy that was trying to rescue civilians from a hotel amid fighting in northern Mozambique, reports say.*
A _South African man has been confirmed as dead, but many details are unclear.
Hundreds of people fled the fighting, which began on Wednesday in the town of Palma. Evacuees included *foreign gas workers*.
French energy giant Total said it was forced to suspend operations at a huge gas project nearby.
The company had only just announced it would restart work on the $20bn (£14.5bn) project which it had halted in January over security concerns._


----------

